# Old Utility Video Of Conner



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

That was lovely!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting, love watching trial videos!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the video. Great to see Conner in action. Hope WHOEVER ate the charger didn't suffer from it.


----------

